# Spanish Student visa denied by ministerio administracion publicas



## sab7a (Aug 8, 2015)

Holas,

I received a denial letter for my Student visa application from the Spanish consulate in Toronto. I am a Jordanian Canadian planning to go to business school in BCN. The letter I received is a typical European visa refusal form (you can find one here: eeas.europa.eu/delegations/kosovo/documents/eu_travel/annex_vi_visa_refusal_form_en.pdf) but with added checked reason #12 "denegado Ministerio Administracion Publicas". None of the other reasons are checked. The consulate is telling me that the decision came from MAP in Spain and they don't have any further details.

I don't know what MAP has to do with visa applications. Does anyone have any clue? any helpful information will be great


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Connect with an attorney in Bcn.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi sab7a, I think I'm the only other student on this forum and I am non-EU. Since it is _Administración Pública_, just as an internet forum guess, and based on your post, I would say that if you were born and lived part of your life in Jordan that Cataluña does not love you. I assume the school gave you a letter to get the visa? Perhaps they have some insight?


----------

